# making seeds



## LURD (May 7, 2007)

Hello All,

     I have my way of making seeds. What are some of the others?

Tnx,


----------



## Brouli (May 7, 2007)

hahahahah


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2007)

Make seeds?  How the heck do you do that?????

Are you like Genie or Bewitched?  Wiggle your nose then BAM!!! seeds???


----------



## Firepower (May 8, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Are you like Genie or Bewitched?  Wiggle your nose then BAM!!! seeds???



:bong1::bong1::bong1:  LOL..


----------



## Uk1 (May 8, 2007)

rephase that plz


----------



## wikkedsun (May 8, 2007)

u make seeds by collecting the males pollen in a tupperware container or so and brush it onto females when theyre flowering. theyre white hairs will turn into seeds


----------



## wikkedsun (May 8, 2007)

bam seeds


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 8, 2007)

Actually, the calyxes will grow the seeds inside of them. The hairs are what catches the pollen and they don't turn into seeds.


----------



## LURD (May 8, 2007)

Hello All,

     I guess that I should refease the question. I use the pollen from the male plants, (it usally matures first,) and pollenate the females with the pollen using a tooth pick.

     Seems to work well, and I get good production.

Tnx,


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2007)

Aahhh I see.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## cjf2612 (May 8, 2007)

I like to mix a bit of peanut butter with Fox Farms nuits, add a bit of Skuff and mix well.  Then get totaly waisted on the last crop.  After about 7 j's anything will look like a homemade mj seed.


----------



## 123lsd (May 9, 2007)

what if you dont have a male plant


----------



## cjf2612 (May 9, 2007)

Then u wont get no seeds my friend


----------



## 123lsd (May 9, 2007)

What if you forced it to be a hermie?


----------



## cjf2612 (May 9, 2007)

why waste a good plant to do that


----------



## 123lsd (May 9, 2007)

Not the whole plant, but its clone.


----------



## cjf2612 (May 9, 2007)

Hermies are useless to u wether its the clone or whole plant.
It would serve no purpose at all to do this and there certainly wont be any seeds at the end of it.


----------



## 123lsd (May 9, 2007)

One plant you want to have seeds with, you clone it, hermify the clone, get the pollen from the clone, and put it on the orginal plant.


----------



## cjf2612 (May 9, 2007)

I suspect that the pollen would be sub standard (hermied). Not a good way to go IMO


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

yeah the hermies seeds will be likely to be hermies!! got to have that male for the good seeds


----------



## Mutt (May 9, 2007)

There is a lot of work in breeding...It is a project that takes much time and many different Pheno's from a single strain. It takes a lot of research. A lot hidden among the minds of the masters. I have studied breeding for years now all I have made thus far is a cross not a true breed with stable traits.
It's much easier to pay a few bucks (or even a couple hundred) and get great strains with the work already done. IMHO. 
(unless your a fanatic totally in love with the plant itself and not just the smoke).
Hermies are BAD. Please don't give those seeds out...just makes things harder for new growers. 
Read before you breed....LOL
Example: you looked at playboy prior to doin the deed didn't ya. HAHAHA
 :rofl: :banana:


----------

